
BBC Worldwide partners with Thoughtly - marveloustiger
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/worldwide/2016/BBC-Worldwide-partners-with-Thoughtly
======
visarga
Is BBC still sitting on 1 million hours of archives locked under copyright,
collecting dust? In the meantime cats and kids playing video games flood
YouTube. Other videos get commented on, voted, embedded in blogs and
playlists, and their treasure rots neglected...

They should try to open it up and give it back to humanity.

~~~
dbbk
We're working on it. [http://store.bbc.com](http://store.bbc.com)

------
goldenkey
Sounds like a poorly made decision considering hiring 1 skilled employee could
yield most likely just as much insight. And it would stay in the org.

~~~
calewis
It's a terrible place to work though and they fail to retain good talent
through a combination of poor salary, lack of career progression,incompetent
management and regular re-orgs.

~~~
brador
Thoughtly or the BBC?

~~~
calewis
The BBC, I can't speak from experience for Thoughtly.

------
qnada
Solving problems they didn't even know they had in the first place...

